# Rem 700 SPS Tactical



## Draker (Dec 14, 2008)

Anyone have one of these? They have a short 20" heavy barrel with a Hogue rubber stock. I am looking at one in .223 and just wonder if anyone has one they like/dislike? They are in the 2008 catalog but do not appear to be offered in 2009. Thanks


----------



## Ruthless (Nov 6, 2008)

Draker,

I don't own one but have looked at and handled several over the last year. I like short heavy barrel rifles, they are very versitile and can be very accurate. I have read a lot on the advantages/disadvantages of short barrels and in a .223 a 20" barrel works very well. (My .204 has a 22" heavy barrel, my FNAR .308 has a 20" fluted barrel, my Mauser in .223 20" light barrel, my AR-15 16" barrel .)

With a 20" in a .223 all your powder is burned off, you loose very little if any velocity over a 24" barrel(not enought that will matter under 400 yards), and your barrel is stiffer then a longer barrel which should make for better consistency.

The remington 700 is a great platform and there are lots of parts available. On thing I'm not sure about is how good the triggers are in the 700 Tactical; but there are plenty of aftermarket triggers for the 700 so that wouldn't be a major problem.

If you are loooking at a compact heavy barrel rifle I think this one would make a good choice; as long as you like the gun, it fits you well, and it's what you want!


----------



## trikortreat (Dec 10, 2008)

whats the dif between the sps and the XCR?


----------



## Ruthless (Nov 6, 2008)

The XCR has a fancy coating that helps protect the gun-

This is straight from Remington -
"Our TriNyte® Corrosion Control System featured on the Model 700 XCR™ (Xtreme Conditions Rifle). This proprietary coating creates a virtually impenetrable barrier from the elements and abuse."

"The result is a finish that provides scratch and corrosion resistance far superior to stainless steel alone and better than any other gun on the market."


----------



## trikortreat (Dec 10, 2008)

oh thats it? i always thought it was blued but i just read it has the nytrate coating thanks for the help.


----------



## Big A (Mar 28, 2008)

I have both and like them very much. Great base platform to expand upon as get the accuracy bug. Both steady half inch guns with re loads and .308 get there on factory match.


----------



## Big A (Mar 28, 2008)

I have the .308 tact. It shoots real well- a little north and south of a half inch depending on how I'm doing. Not hijack thread but does anybody know what the max length of the magazine is? Buy it -youll like it and what you dont like there are plenty of options fix it with.


----------

